# MF 35 hood on TO20



## rebel04343 (Mar 7, 2016)

Am i missing something or is it possible to put a MF 35 hood on a TO20. From pictures everything looks the same. Even the grill looks very very close? Anyone have input on this?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy rebel04343,

I've searched the internet for interchangeable hoods for a TO20/TO30 and a MF35. Found nothing. I'm certain that sellers would love to make this claim, if it was possible. Suspect the problem is mounting brackets.


----------

